# Stargazer, leaking washroom tap



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

The tap in the washroom leaks. I have taken it apart and it looks like the internal component needs replacing. The unit is a multi-functional one with a kind of swivel leaver to change the water rate when moved in one direction and to alter the proportion of hot and cold water when moved in another.

Does anybody know the make or if/where I can get a replacement. I cannot find anything in the usual hardware shops.

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine looks like this one
HERE


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I found the tap online also at Leisureshopdirect and its called a Dimatec. And they have a replacement internal cartridge which I have now order. This is the unit Dimatec cartridge

and this it the tap 
Dimatec tap

I just love the internet sometimes, especially when it provides the answers.

Anyway thanks for the help. Another problem solved


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You didn't say it was the shower one :lol:


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi

in the Stargazer there is only one mixer tap in the washroom. The shower head is also used on the basin. I guess Autocruise must have thought it more efficient to have just the one mixer tap.

Thanks again.


----------

